# King boletes



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been learning mushrooms pretty good last for 5 years but I have not been trying boletes I need some help with King boletes when should I start looking for them.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

CAUTION !! (I'M NOT SAYING THIS IS A KING BOLETE)
Hey Ajc1
I'm in the same boat as you kind of, I am finding "boletes" they are popping up in my woods that have been good to me with chants this year.
But im not ready to say that word (KING) yet.
All I can say is, get out and look and read up on them and then once you find a possibly bolete start the bolete test to rule out the upset belly or worse maybe , good luck.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

. Oh yah!! This is the type of woods I'm finding fungi. Everyone of These and many more buttons coming on were under small hemlock type's , but was actually growing from huge old crumbling mossy piney like stump that this new piney/hemlock tree was growing from, goodluck


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Bitter Bolete _Tylopileus felleus. *Often mistaken for the King* Boletus edules._
Take a little bite out of it,chew it up real good and spit it out. You will soon discover why 
it is called a Bitter Bolete.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help Woodbutcher1
I looked at that one several times but got hung up on "The pores bruise carmine or brownish, often developing rusty-brown spots with age" well I took that as when I cut it in half it stains that color they described. 
Ghezz! PORES jeffrey not the cap and stem cuz they stay nice and white. 

I did taste 6 specimen's and two of the smallest were real bitter right away, and 4 were plain but first for me on tasting any wild mushroom raw, and didn't care for the mushy texture. But I'm sure they are all as you say, maybe there more bitter when young and firm. Thanks again


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

jeffm said:


> View attachment 261177
> . Oh yah!! This is the type of woods I'm finding fungi. Everyone of These and many more buttons coming on were under small hemlock type's , but was actually growing from huge old crumbling mossy piney like stump that this new piney/hemlock tree was growing from, goodluck
> View attachment 261176





jeffm said:


> View attachment 261177
> . Oh yah!! This is the type of woods I'm finding fungi. Everyone of These and many more buttons coming on were under small hemlock type's , but was actually growing from huge old crumbling mossy piney like stump that this new piney/hemlock tree was growing from, goodluck
> View attachment 261176


They look good to me they look like kings good luck looks like I need to get out start looking


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Might be the eastern north American king bolete Boletus cf. edulis which I may have come across in Kalamazoo county while squirrel hunting the first week in October after several heavy early fall rains.



Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jeffm said:


> View attachment 261175
> CAUTION !! (I'M NOT SAYING THIS IS A KING BOLETE)
> Hey Ajc1
> I'm in the same boat as you kind of, I am finding "boletes" they are popping up in my woods that have been good to me with chants this year.
> ...


The reticulations (giraffe marking) on the stipe (stem) looks like that of a king bolete (Boletus edulis).


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking Petronius,
But ran across where they mentioned the _*King* Boletus edules. Reticulations are light on top of dark background, unlike the bitter bolete in my pic being dark reticulation on a light background.







_


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

So the first boletes in the first pictures were bitter boletes. And the boletes in the last picture was a king bolete and you can tell by the marking on top of the stem is that the case?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ajc1
I don't have the knowledge yet to answer anything forsure, when it comes to any fungi out there.

Wish I could help, but I am less experienced with this identification process than you I'm sure.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/edibility-rules-for-boletes.293998/



_


_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jeffm said:


> Ajc1
> I don't have the knowledge yet to answer anything forsure, when it comes to any fungi out there.
> 
> Wish I could help, but I am less experienced with this identification process than you I'm sure.
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/edibility-rules-for-boletes.293998/


Follow Michael Kuo's rules and you will be ok.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

They are Tylopilus, just like Woodbutcher-1 said. If you look close you can see a pink tinge on the pores. Actually, all you have to do is taste a little and you'll know they are horribly bitter.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

No argument there


----------

